# Recenceamento

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva!!!

Estive a pensar em como, e principalmente onde organizar um encontro de utilizadores do Gentoo em Portugal. Neste momento tenho a ideia que estamos todos espalhados pelo país, e gostava de saber como está essa distribuição.

Eu estou em Lisboa. E voçês?

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## TAF

Odivelas - Lisboa - IST

----------

## Nestum

Lisboa Durante os fins de Semana Evora durante a semana (Univ)

----------

## meetra

Porto - Portugal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## source

Como diz por baixo do avatar, "Location: Setubal, Portugal"

----------

## iJ

Lisboa!

----------

## lowgitek

Tomar -  7 maquinas com gentoo

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *lowgitek wrote:*   

> Tomar -  7 maquinas com gentoo

 

TAMBÉM QUERO!!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Very Happy: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## lmpinto

Coimbra, Portugal. De Coimbra já somos alguns (assim só por alto lembro-me de 4 ou 5, apenas 2 presenças assíduas deste forum)...

----------

## Beeblebrox

Carnaxide, uma aldeia nos arredores de Lx...

 :Smile: 

----------

## sena

 *Beeblebrox wrote:*   

> Carnaxide, uma aldeia nos arredores de Lx...
> 
> 

 

idem.

----------

## RoadRunner

Coimbra..

----------

## humpback

Coimbra....

Aqui a malta de Coimbra tem uma base de utilizadores de gento bem grande... Assim de cabeça estou a lembrar-me de 6 que usam a tempo inteiro mais alguns 4 ou 5 que usam entreg entoo e outras distros....

----------

## source

Boas,

PT_LAmb, duvido que um encontro de gentoo se torne realidade, o pessoal e' de lugares onde a distancia se torna bastante.

----------

## meetra

bem, coimbra fika a meio kaminho tanto de porto -> lisboa komo lisboa -> porto. 

faz-se uma pollzinha?  :Razz: 

----------

## sena

 *meetra wrote:*   

> bem, coimbra fika a meio kaminho tanto de porto -> lisboa komo lisboa -> porto. 

 

Bem, Lisboa fica a meio caminho entre o Porto e o Algarve...  :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Até agora, e com base em quem respondeu (não estou a contar com os conhecidos), a pontuação está:

- Lisboa 5

- Coimbra 3

- Porto 1

- Setubal 1

- Tomar 1

Como Setúbal e Tomar ficam perto de Lisboa (corrijam-me sff) pode-se contar como sendo em Lisboa o local mais apropriado.

Mas realmente tenho pena de 4 pessoas ficarem de fora.   :Confused: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

E que tal se for do estilo Leiria? Assim acho que dava mais oportunidades para todos, talvez fosse o sítio onde a deslocação não era demasiado longa para qualquer um de nós..

Just my 2 cents =)

----------

## PT_LAmb

Coimbra ou Leiria, para mim o transtorno seria o mesmo. Se calhar para Coimbra, até seria menor, porque pelo menos sei que consigo ir aí ter de comboio. A Leiria, já não sei se poderia apanhar o Inter-Cidades, ou o Alfa-Pendular.

De qualquer forma, estou disposto a ir a Coimbra para um encontro deste tipo. Mas o que viria mesmo a calhar, era fazer coincidir a data do encontro, com a mesma de outro acontecimento, como um Workshop de Linux, ou Software Livre. Assim, pelo menos já não havia o problema de escolher o sítio, mas sim de escolher o acontecimento.

Deixo à discussão,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Atão se quiserem poderia ser o 7º EGTI (Encontro de Gestão e Tecnologias de Informação) que será no dia 2 de Abril, e para o qual estou a trabalhar na organização. Mais informações em http://egti.dei.uc.pt

Não é só sobre software livre, mas tem uma forte componente.

----------

## BeHive

Lx

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Atão se quiserem poderia ser o 7º EGTI (Encontro de Gestão e Tecnologias de Informação) que será no dia 2 de Abril, e para o qual estou a trabalhar na organização. Mais informações em http://egti.dei.uc.pt
> 
> Não é só sobre software livre, mas tem uma forte componente.

 

Acho uma excelente ideia. Estou disposto a ir, se na altura não aparecer nada que mo impeça.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

PS - Tentei criar um novo tópico com uma "poll" a perguntar quem estaria disposto a se deslocar para um encontro do género. Mas infelizmente, penso que só os moderadores é que podem criar "polls". Seguimentos a esta restrição neste tópico.

----------

## SyGo

 *TAF wrote:*   

> Odivelas - Lisboa - IST

 

Oi vizinho.   :Very Happy: 

mas nao ando no IST.

----------

## PorkySpine

Mais um utilizador full-time de gentoo (evangelizado por RoadRunner).

Sou do Canedo, perto da Mealhada, perto de Coimbra.

PS: Finalmente tenho opurtunidade de mostrar o meu avatar à comunidade pt (feito com o meu zaurus)  :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Tá fixe o avatar!  :Smile: 

----------

## source

Boas,

Ir ate coimbra nesta altura e' muito dificil. Ainda se fosse em lisboa   :Razz: 

----------

## m3thos

lisboaaa

----------

## MetalGod

Aqui ve-se muito Gentoo em Aveiro   :Razz: 

----------

## Kermit

Sou de Évora, estudo em LX em leic no IST.

Siga de lá de essa meeting...

Axo que Lx era o spot    :Razz: 

----------

## pilla

Nao querendo me meter (ate porque nao sou de Portugal), mas ja me metendo, porque nao duas reunioes em dois locais diferentes se for necessario? Quem puder, vai nas duas  :Smile:  Ou entao conectem via videoconferencia  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Portugal é um pais pequeno, não como o brasil. Se calhar aquilo que para nós é uma grande distância para vocês não é nada de especial =) para ficares dentro do contexto, Lisboa Coimbra e Porto ficam quase em linha recta, sendo a distancia entre Lisboa e coimbra de cerca de 200km e entre coimbra e Porto de cerca de 100. Daí que talvez fosse melhor haver uma só reunião. Mas claro, se não puder ser que se façam duas =) sempre é melhor que nenhuma.

----------

## inferno_azul

Eu estou em Faro. Gostava muito de ir a um encontro de "gentoo users". Aqui não conheço ninguém que use o gentoo.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Se for em Lisboa, para mim tudo bem  :Cool:  ... em Coimbra, a coisa é mais complicada!  :Sad: 

Cumprimentos.     :Wink: 

----------

## pilla

200 km faco duas vezes por mes para visitar meus pais (contando ida e volta  :Smile:  )

----------

## inferno_azul

Infelizmente, fico a 740 km dos meus pais, por isso só vou 1 vez por mês...

A minha namorada fica a 280km, e vou lá 2 vezes por mês...

Em média faço 2600km por mês.

Por isso perco muito tempo em viagens... Para mim facilitava (tanto em tempo e em dinheiro) que o encontro fosse em Lisboa, todos os transportes vão lá dar. 

Para Coimbra, ou se vai de autocarro Rede de Expressos ou de comboio. Qualquer das alternativas, leva o mesmo tempo ou mais do que de Faro a Ponte de Lima de autocarro RENEX.

----------

## papa-osculos

Eu sou do Porto.

Porque não uma vinda ao porto para apreciar o novo estádio das antas e comer uma francesinha acompanhado de um jarro (individual) de sangria de champagne ?

Contem comigo para um meet-up aqui no porto. 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## BeHive

 *papa-osculos wrote:*   

> Eu sou do Porto.
> 
> Porque não uma vinda ao porto para apreciar o novo estádio das antas e comer uma francesinha acompanhado de um jarro (individual) de sangria de champagne ?
> 
> Contem comigo para um meet-up aqui no porto. 
> ...

 

ou atao vem tudo a LX ver as obras da Luz e de Alvalade beber cerveja preta e comer num mac donalds  :Razz:  (a tipica comida do estudante lisboeta)

----------

## Proton

Hey, mais um Gentoo newb   :Very Happy: 

Chamo-me Sérgio, vivo na zona do Estoril, e estou na LEIC no IST. Não sou como algum pessoal daqui, só tenho um PC   :Wink:   Mas em termos de Linux, só uso o Gentoo (mais um "convertido" que veio do Mandrake).

Está a correr bastante bem, e acho que já estou a convencer mais algum pessoal, hehe.

Vemo-nos por aqui.

----------

## panic

Boas,

Sou Sintra (Portugal) este é o meu primeiro post. Sou totalmente newb em GNU/Linux estou a reunir informação para instalar o Gentoo. Esta vai ser uma conversão de Fedora para Gentoo. 

Não estou ligado à informática, apenas o faço por divertimento. 

Cmptos,

      Fábio

PS: Peço desculpa não tinha reparado que o ultimo post tinha quase um ano de existência!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kuartzer

 *SyGo wrote:*   

>  *TAF wrote:*   Odivelas - Lisboa - IST 
> 
> Oi vizinho.  
> 
> mas nao ando no IST.

 

Mais 1 odivelense aki  :Smile: ,  se bem ke maioria do tempo é passado no ISEL em Lx!

----------

## r3pek

boas pessoal [[[]]]

durante a semana estou em lx (working)

ao fim de semana, estou na golegã (a xular os pais   :Laughing:  )

----------

## jbrazio

Um pouco atrasado.. mas Lisboa. :-)

----------

## Sepher

Porto

Hi Porkyspine  :Wink:  nice avatar  :Wink: 

----------

## To

Coimbra

----------

## malloc

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> boas pessoal [[[]]]
> 
> durante a semana estou em lx (working)
> 
> ao fim de semana, estou na golegã (a xular os pais   )

 

Eu pra mim era um encontro durante a feira da golegã ficavamos tds em casa do r3pek  :Razz: 

Btw Lx here.

----------

## r3pek

 *malloc wrote:*   

>  *r3pek wrote:*   boas pessoal [[[]]]
> 
> durante a semana estou em lx (working)
> 
> ao fim de semana, estou na golegã (a xular os pais   ) 
> ...

 

e pk não? cabemos la tds  :Wink:  pelo k se ve, até nem somos mts. e já não era a 1ª vez k ia pra la ppl  :Very Happy: 

(mas a feira é só em novembro)

----------

## malloc

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e pk não? cabemos la tds  pelo k se ve, até nem somos mts. e já não era a 1ª vez k ia pra la ppl 
> 
> (mas a feira é só em novembro)

 

Eu n durmo no mm quarto q o darktux pq ele peida-se (segundo as palavras do ifconfig)   :Laughing: 

----------

## To

ROTFL  :Laughing: 

Tó

----------

## elfreitas

Eu sou novo nas andanças do linux e vou trabalhar principalmente com um iMac que tem o gentoo 2004 e vai ser um file server

Sou do Porto

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

S. Martinho do Porto perto das Caldas da Rainha e trabalho em Obidos.

----------

## alfmatos

Eu estou em Aveiro.

Aqui em Aveiro fazemos jantas muito fixes. Mas não me importo de ir a Coimbra ou ao Porto. Lisboa é muito longe.

As minhas sugestões vão para Aveiro ou Coimbra. Fazem-se boas jantas e fica a meio caminho para todo o lado.

----------

## edisoft

Oeiras, Lisboa

Contem cmg.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## codemaker

Oeiras, Lisboa (IST)

----------

## Mythos

Porto Salvo, Oeiras, Lisboa também  :Smile: 

----------

## codemaker

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> Porto Salvo, Oeiras, Lisboa também 

 

Também sou de porto salvo...

----------

## Mythos

Bom, como realmente Portugal é "pequenino".

Bairro A.C power  :Razz: 

----------

## Hal[PT]

Prova-se que a quantidade de pessoal que usa Gentoo @ IST (Lisboa), seja Alameda ou Taguspark (Oeiras) é bastante grande... e é porque muitos não vêm este fórum regularmente  :Razz: 

Quanto a mim,

Lisboa (IST - Alameda  :Razz: )

----------

## r444

Porto

r444

----------

## angelwings

Cacém, Lisboa

----------

## xef

Maia,Porto

----------

## Pret3ndeR

Guimarães  :Very Happy: 

----------

## StackGuard

Vila Nova de Gaia here  :Smile: 

Agora expliquem-me uma coisa.

Estou a pensar em organizar uma LIP. Aqui em Gaia, se eu vos convidar, como Gentoo Cumunity Portugal, vocês aparecem?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pilla

Só se me pagar a passagem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## StackGuard

pois pois... eu falava de Portugal... ;P

----------

## pilla

"Pois Pois" é o nome de um supermercado aqui...  :Smile: 

----------

## To

 *pilla wrote:*   

> "Pois Pois" é o nome de um supermercado aqui... 

 

ROTFL:lol: 

Tó

----------

## pilla

 *To wrote:*   

>  *pilla wrote:*   "Pois Pois" é o nome de um supermercado aqui...  
> 
> ROTFL:lol: 
> 
> Tó

 

Eu estou morando em Pelotas, uma cidade com forte influência portuguesa em sua colonização....

----------

## r444

Aqui em Portugal,

Um tipo que está em PELOTAS significa que está nu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

r444

----------

## tcx

Bem, qualquer utilizador tem que fazer uma primeira intervenção por isso, aqui vai a minha virgindade...

Voltando ao tópico...

Sou do porto e conheço alguns Gentoo's aqui mas de facto a opção de nos reunirmos a meio do caminho é bastante sensata..

Aveiro é muito fixe.

Coimbra também. (Só não deixem o encontro coincidir com as queimas das fitas senão nem há dinheiro nem há tempo.

Abraço.

----------

## kilimanjaru

Évora, Portugal

----------

## bodymind

Lisboa Durante os fins de Semana - Evora durante a semana (Univ) :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## StackGuard

Bem...

Mas não me responderam...

Acham uma boa ideia ter um "stand" dedicado a Gentoo? Voces davam a cara?  :Smile: 

Preciso de uma resposta para ver se vou para a frente com isto ou não  :Smile: 

----------

## Mythos

O pessoal de linux é bastante underground, he he he  :Razz: 

Mas se quiserem fazer uma janta ali na Catedral da Cerveja i am on  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## r3pek

Pessoal, o ano passado organizamos uma ida à Minho Campus Party. Se o ppl tiver interessado, podiamos fazer o mm este ano.

O ano passado fomos cerca de 10. (meetra, corrige-me se tiver errado)

----------

## Xkorp

Coimbra  :Wink: 

----------

## johnny.l.kid

Vou perder a minha virgindade.... :Shocked: 

Eu tenho outra ideia:

Podiamos começar com um site tipo gentoobr.

Que acham?

----------

## r3pek

www.gentoo-pt.org

----------

## johnny.l.kid

quem é o responsavel? porque não tem mais nada? não é bem um grupo nem comunidade...

----------

## r3pek

o actual responsavel é o Humpback e não tem + conteúdo pk ainda nao houve tempo para o criar  :Sad: 

----------

## GothicKnight

À semana na Guarda, fim de semana em Santa Maria da Feira... Lx seria uma ideia, mas Coimbra seria mais realista pois ficaria a meio de Portugal e acessivel a todos.

----------

## johnny.l.kid

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> o actual responsavel é o Humpback e não tem + conteúdo pk ainda nao houve tempo para o criar 

 

Eu ofereço-me para ajudar... Só sei html...  :Very Happy: 

Não há mais ninguém?

----------

## Avantix

Muita gente perde a virgindade por aqui ...

Por isso .. cá vai mais uma ...

Sou novo no Gentoo, já usei outras distros á bastante tempo atrás, mas desisti!

Voltei á carga e escolhi gentoo para testar!

Até agora tou com alguns problemas, mas espero brevemente os corrigir com a vossa ajuda!

Sou de LX!

[[]]]

----------

